# I was bored...



## NazNomad (21 Oct 2017)

Armed with some free plywood, a handful of bamboo skewers and the Timberkits Beam Engine instructions, I made this...


----------



## Droogs (21 Oct 2017)

cool


----------



## linkshouse (21 Oct 2017)

Did you take an invisibility potion before winding the handle for this video?

Nice piece by the way.

Phill


----------



## Claymore (21 Oct 2017)

NazNomad":2109sk92 said:


> Armed with some free plywood, a handful of bamboo skewers and the Timberkits Beam Engine instructions, I made this...



WITCHCRAFT.......Brilliant Naz
Cheers
Brian


----------



## NazNomad (21 Oct 2017)

It was a two-fold test.

1. The pulley behind the crank was designated for girlywig power, but I'm not sure the complete thing is free enough. Anyhow, with Brian's namesake blowing the carp out of everything today, I wasn't about to go play outside.

2a. I wanted to see if I could create an animated gif from still photos and (2b) would it display correctly on here.

Just a fun little gadget that kept me off the streets and outta her hair for a couple of days.


----------



## finneyb (21 Oct 2017)

Its a perpetual motion machine - you appear to have *VIOLATED* the first or second law of thermodynamics.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perpetual_motion

Brian


----------



## martinka (21 Oct 2017)

Brilliant, Naz. I made the original kit 2 or 3 years back, but I prefer yours. I like it's chunkier look. That could even get me interested in the scroll saw again.

I just checked to see if mine still runs, it's got a little battery powered motor, and all the Chinesium rubber bands have perished


----------



## NazNomad (22 Oct 2017)

Always wanted the original kit but the £30 price-tag always put me off.

I made the flywheel from 3 layers of ply, so it's 'more better' :-D


I'm planning a whirligig with one of those 'Merican oilfield nodding donkey pumpjacks on it. The idea for this was a ''can I do it?'' experiment.


----------



## donwatson (22 Oct 2017)

Thanks for showing this Naz.
It's a delightful piece and well thought out.

Don W


----------



## DTR (22 Oct 2017)

Brilliant :lol: =D>


----------



## martinka (22 Oct 2017)

NazNomad":27wse8fc said:


> Always wanted the original kit but the £30 price-tag always put me off.



I wanted the Stevenson's Rocket at £45, so it was pretty easy to opt for the beam engine. I think I paid £24 so maybe I've had it longer than I thought.



> I made the flywheel from 3 layers of ply, so it's 'more better' :-D
> 
> I'm planning a whirligig with one of those 'Merican oilfield nodding donkey pumpjacks on it. The idea for this was a ''can I do it?'' experiment.



I'm looking forward to that. For some obscure reason, I was fascinated with those pumps after seeing a photo of a Texas oilfield in an old encyclopedia when I was a kid.

Here's a pic of the Timberkits offering, and an Airfix kit I never got around to painting. I toyed with the idea of putting them on a board and running both from the same motor, but as with the painting, I never got around to it.


----------



## AES (23 Oct 2017)

Thanks for showing that Naz - that IS my cup of tea, and the "magic" makes it even better.

Can we look forward to an 18 cylinder radial aero engine now?  

AES


----------



## NazNomad (24 Oct 2017)

Bit of a mock-up as a 'proof of concept'. 






I think the speed reduction will have to be pulley/belt rather than a gear train.


----------



## NazNomad (27 Oct 2017)

This is hard work. :-D


----------



## AES (27 Oct 2017)

That's great Naz! (Do you think you'll find oil under your bench)?  

AES


----------



## NazNomad (27 Oct 2017)

AES":1zzgs58n said:


> Do you think you'll find oil under your bench?



I've spilled all sorts over the years, so it wouldn't surprise me. :-D


----------



## dynax (27 Oct 2017)

Brilliant Naz,


----------

